# Играй, мой баян



## kep (12 Фев 2010)

Помнит ли кто-нибудь такую телепередачу? Так вот: одна такая передача была посвящена электронному баяну. По тем временам уже событие, но песня не о том: в конце прозвучала сногсшибательная версия "Яблочка" в исполнении трио: этот баян, балалайка и русская перкуссия - ложки и проч.
Сколько лет прошло, а ничего лучше этой аранжировки не слышал. Может быть, кто нибудь знает больше об исполнителях и, чего доброго, есть человеческая запись? Я оцифровал то что у меня было, но это запись с телевизора на "Мрiю"... слышно там немногое.

_С уважением_


----------



## acco (12 Фев 2010)

*kep*,
Это хорошо что вы оцифровали, но мы не телепаты.. :scratch_: 
Вы бы выложили то что оцифровали.


----------



## kep (12 Фев 2010)

Правы, правы... "Дорогая редакция, прошу исполнить песню. Названия не помню, слов не знаю, но очень нравится!"
По результатам последних поисков это с высокой вероятностью Валентин Беляев. Запись выложу завтра - куда лучше (это одна мп3-шка)?


----------



## acco (13 Фев 2010)

Просто на форум заливайте. 
При написание сообщения есть иконка - "Папка"


----------



## kep (13 Фев 2010)

Есть! Нашел - это действительно Анатолий Беляев, и он-то и вел "Играй, мой баян". Выкладываю уже нормальную версию - послушайте, какая красота!


----------



## grigoriys (13 Фев 2010)

Точно есть ноты для трио (баян+домра+балалайка). Но и версия для баяна-соло (обычного, не электронного) тоже издавалась


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Фев 2010)

*kep*,
Да Красотище!!Прослушивается хорошо. В крайнем случае можно снять по слуху.


----------



## Magistr (14 Фев 2010)

Вот версия с компакт диска Анатолия Беляева


----------



## kep (15 Фев 2010)

Magistr,
Первое услышанное исполнение, как правило, нравится больше - вот и мне "моя" версия милее  Но вопрос другой - а не залить ли это дело сюда?


----------



## проскрин в.и (20 Мар 2012)

Яб лочко , НОТЫ для Беляевского ансамбля-Домра, БАлалайка, БАЯН есть у меня


----------

